# your nicknames



## EmoWolf (Feb 4, 2009)

do you have any nicknames irl?
Either my friends call me by my real name, Twilight, or Werewolf.
I know, it's strange the looks people give me; 
"What did she just call you?"
"Werewolf"
""


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep.  Shaggy and ShagRag.  X3


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 4, 2009)

sometimes people call me Fonz or Fonzy because my last name sounds a lot like it. Other than that I kinda wish I had an interesting nickname that everyone calls me. why do people call you twilight?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Either by my name, some call me "saskouach", its just funny XD


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

In my club, im referenced as baka-chan or satori in my club, yesh it's anime cuz of satori, or Loki, but my name is Nick lol, and 
(Baka means Idiot in japanese) so IM mostly called Loki as in 
(low-key - Loki) Or BAKA-Chan and chan is referenced in japanese as a saying if you were a girl in school, they would say your name with a chan in the end of your name lol, but im a male, so im very feminen

(*****PS:I write to long****)


----------



## sonicfan19 (Feb 4, 2009)

My friends call me Slim and A-train.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 4, 2009)

im mainly just called by my real name, but my family call me by a shorter version of my name

but one of my friends did decide to call me BK(for British Kid) cuz apparently to him i sounded british >.>

he no longer does it though


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 4, 2009)

Spanky. and Natalie. don't even ask. inside jokes are just way too confusing to ever hope to explain.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 4, 2009)

I think that A-train is an awsome nickname. I wish that my freinds could be a bit more creative and come up with something like that.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 4, 2009)

Kuji or Kujila


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 4, 2009)

Cit, Trist, Fen-Fen, Fenny Fen, Fen, The Fen.

Real name wise... Shelbs is one I've heard recently by my friends.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

They call me... Chewy-yum-yums


----------



## MarcusWolf (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm called "Wolf" or "Patches" (based off of the disrepair of my jacket at one point)


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets see... theres, Jon, Smurfy Murphy, Newf, Newfie, Chevy Boy, Wolverine, WolfBoy, The Big Cuddly Teddy Bear, Hippy dude, Jonny Boy, Smurf, Jacob (Twilight reference or something) and Mr. Go fast.

Yep. Alot of rl nicknames. I talk to too many people. *shrug*


----------



## Zin (Feb 4, 2009)

Either Rox or Zin depending.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 4, 2009)

Red (dyed red streaks in hair), Shortstack (I'm hella tiny), Squeakers (apparently I squeak when excited), Demon (originally a nickname for my ferret, was then transferred to me by association), Platypus (long story).


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 4, 2009)

the jew..no im not jewish but i have very curly hair so..


----------



## Tazzin (Feb 4, 2009)

Patty (short for my real name), and Yuki (my anime freak friend calls me that).


----------



## Nargle (Feb 4, 2009)

When I first met my lovey (Before we got together) he called me Paper and I called him Book =3

Now he has several other nicknames for me, like "lovey," "cuteness," "Sugar Pickle," etc., because we're lame like that XD I definitely return the favor with several other silly names, lol! Oh yeah, and I also distort his name in cute ways, like "Cliffin" and "Cleefton" (His actual name is Clifton)

In French Class my french name is Poisson, which is french for "fish," and everybody that I know from french class calls me that XD Several foreign exchange students have found it hilarious, lol!

I also have friends that call me dog-related names because I remind them of a dog XD And my mom's boyfriend calls me "Girly," and also randomly comes up with nicknames on occasion like "Sprocket" and "Pip."

OH! Psh, I totally forgot another nickname I've had since Freshman year! During the summer before my freshmen year of high school, I developed a non-stop, chronic case of hiccups, that I still have today. Therefore, I earned the title of "Hiccups" XD This was very popular among my fellow Band members, because I was always heard in the background hiccuping XD

Lol, I never realized how many nicknames I have! X3


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a lot of them some of them are Mr.Bear, Bear, Teddy Bear, Tuki, Hawaiian, and others lol


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets see...

The two that come to mind are Twitch and Fogell.


----------



## Uro (Feb 4, 2009)

Uro (of course lol)
Benji
Benny-boo
Benny-boo-bear
Husband


----------



## X (Feb 4, 2009)

um, rail. twig. 

when i play man hunt i am called "the shadow" mainly because thats all you see of me.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 4, 2009)

uhm.
kev. kevy. kevy-poo
i've been called satoshi also.

which weirds me out kinda D: 'cause i'm not jp.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 5, 2009)

*IRL:* William -> Will

*Int:* Devious-Bane -> Devious Bane -> Devious  *-or-* Devious-Bane -> Devious Bane -> von Bane -> Bane

Devious Bane is Devious.


----------



## Magikian (Feb 5, 2009)

IRL it's mostly just Brad. Or on one occasion King Bradlington. (long story)

Online it's generally Magi.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm pretty much called Dire (even moreso then my real name - I've been thinking of changing my middle name to it, so it's relevant) by all my mates, online and off, some call me War Machine as well. A few old mates know me as Spanky.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 5, 2009)

Roadkill, because my "Casual" look makes me look like I've been run over, and Road or Ro because they're abbreviated versions of Roadkill.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2009)

This again?

Everyone except family calls me by this nick, save the 'w'. Means as much as "thatch" or "shaggy"


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

szopaw said:


> This again?
> 
> Everyone except family calls me by this nick, save the 'w'. Means as much as "thatch" or "shaggy"


You're Danny

I go by Shen, Shenzi, Moll, Lizard, Liss, Lisita, Liz, and Crazy White Girl


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2009)

since 1st grade my nickname has always been Appel, which is my last name^^
my family calls my "Mathi", short form of Mathias, my first name... and i hate it >.>
i kept telling them that i dont like it for the last 3 years, it was hopeless...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm known to my friends as "Ren". Oh, and to the OP, please amend the typo in your species.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 5, 2009)

nope, no nicknames for me, but people seem to pronounce my name wrong. >_>


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> You're Danny



lol, I don't think anyone except for my parents know, or at least remember, about that name.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Feb 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> and Crazy White Biotch



EFA :3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 5, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3


Well that too


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 5, 2009)

Just Irre (pronounced "Erie") for short.

The IRL nicknames are for close friends and closer enemies.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 5, 2009)

There are some who call me... Tim?


----------



## Crazy lemming (Feb 5, 2009)

My friends call me Rabbi Nigel. im not Jewish and im called James but one of my friends gets ideas and never lets them go


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm usually called matt, but to my friends, i'm Wolf. Simple enough, eh?


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 5, 2009)

Callum.

Kick ass nickname.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 5, 2009)

The only one I can think of is Dubbs.

Don't ask.


----------



## Laze (Feb 5, 2009)

Ashie
Ashman
Ashfro 
Ashley Blake [not my name, the name of a journalist on the local news, for some reason someone I know has started calling me this]
No-Fro
Thrash-Me [unsure how I got this one but a guy at work calls me it]

And a few guys I've met from the internet call me:

Akker
Bob
Pimmie


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jenzo
Jensi
Jensan
Jen'zul

Everything begins with Jen =P (maube that has something to do with my name being Jens...)


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

Shaggy cause my hair's usually a mess unless I'm going somewhere nice.


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 5, 2009)

"Little Stick" and "Mini-stick" because my brother is "Hate Stick"** *and "Eggo" because I'm sweet, lovable, and my friend is random.


(***my brother is called "Hate Stick" because a bunch of guys brought a stick to the place we all hang out and started to pretend it was my brother, and because he hates everyone and everyone hates him. =3)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

I only have on nickname that I am aware of.

That would of course be "Dwarf".


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm often called ______s brother and frankly it pisses me off.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm often called Hitler's brother and frankly it pisses me off.



dat?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 5, 2009)

szopaw said:


> dat?



I wish, that would just be awesome.


----------



## Tryp (Feb 5, 2009)

A few people call me Buff Nigga, which is ironic because I'm white.

Also sometimes: TomTom or Thomas the Tank Engine.


----------



## Ginakki (Feb 5, 2009)

Gin, Demonkitty, Hirophant, High Priest of Doom, Lord of the Straws, Sir Fluffy, Ouji-sama...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Feb 5, 2009)

most peaple call me "hill" but every one in my famliy calls me boy eaven the little kids


----------



## Midi Bear (Feb 5, 2009)

Midnight, Midi, Night, Nighty, Mr. Cod and Codykins. >.>


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 5, 2009)

Either by last name (Hooper) or Leprechaun (I have red hair, relatively short and Irish)


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 5, 2009)

mah peeps call me Wolfie, collar boy (got it in High Skool), or Shadow. i like Wolfie the best though


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cronus haha ^-^


----------



## Attaman (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, Goblin Boy.

Got it because I've been in the Warhammer hobby eight years, and since about year two I've had at least one Orcoid army.  Currently I have a bit over $1000 worth of stuff for Orcs / Mordor Orcs / Orks, and I'm still building up.

This is only known to fellow hobbyists for the most part though.  Outside that group, I've got no nicknames.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 5, 2009)

People call me Angel, Lucy, Madeline, Eyvi and Kitten...wow when did I get that many names XD


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 6, 2009)

Relatively few (one or two) of my friends actually call me Nouyorus. I forget how that happened. Otherwise I do not go by nicknames.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 6, 2009)

people call me TG or TGL or Sparky ... i HATE being called TG >.< ... since i sometimes use TGLucario (TheGreatLeungdski, not TheGreatLucario)


----------



## Hottigress (Feb 6, 2009)

haha...interesting


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 6, 2009)

Either my name, Christopher or Chrissy. On the net people call me Ishnu, Ishy, Ish and swishnu :|


----------



## Aurali (Feb 6, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> people call me TG or TGL or Sparky ... i HATE being called TG >.< ... since i sometimes use TGLucario (TheGreatLeungdski, not TheGreatLucario)



can I call you chewy?


----------



## Nexson (Feb 6, 2009)

My friends all call me by my actual name...with the acception of 
one who calls me Barin.
well that's no fun.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 6, 2009)

most people just call me by name.. but among my friends, they call me "X" or "Boss" or "Panda"


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2009)

I go by "Sal", "Attorney" or "asshole" IRL. All three are used almost on a daily basis.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 6, 2009)

Chewy ... as long as you have a reason ... and i like that reason :|

----------------
Now playing: Queen - Episode 6
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Rakidex (Feb 6, 2009)

People i hate call me messanjer.
People i like call me messanjer too...
But thats only in my school,on net people call me rakidex.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

well .. my friends and some classmates just calls me "wolf"...but in karate they call me "wild wolf" XD (why ? , lets say that when im fighting , i finish them quick and with a letal blow ...believe me or not im starting to be really good XD )...


----------



## Rakidex (Feb 6, 2009)

Nobody knows i'm a furry outside my room,and i live alone in mah room,and so people don't know me as a me and i'm just a lowlife.Still the messenger of the messanjer.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 6, 2009)

They call me PJ


----------



## Phenom (Feb 6, 2009)

Friends call me "Squiggy", "Commie" (which i hate >_>) and "Vladimir"


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 6, 2009)

_Shadowman_
Thats like the only nick-name I have .__.


----------



## haynari (Feb 6, 2009)

Mick, Mika, Hay, Mike, Miguel, Rafael, Foxy, Capn', Mikachu, Pikachu, Buddy, Buddy Holly, Nacho. these are the most common nicknames that I have been given by massive ammounts of people. most irl but a few online.


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 6, 2009)

roser, rosie, rosa rita, i have been called moon, and used to have the nickname shadow which is still on my dog collars tag.


----------



## Pacific Island (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol I am unfortunately nicknamed "Furfag" by my closest friends. Although, this does not phase me much because I admitted to them that I was furry.


----------



## Snack (Feb 7, 2009)

I am occasionally called Shakey Baby by my family on my mom's side.

'fox' or 'foxxtrot' on xbox live.

'The Kid that Never Talks' at school.

I have problems.


----------



## scarei_crow (Feb 7, 2009)

chubs
i'm not really chubby, (no really) but my bro made it, and it stuck, otherwise its my real name or neko.


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 7, 2009)

I earned a new nickname tonight.. DJ TrukNutz. 

My friends need to come up with better stuff.


----------



## Rakidex (Feb 7, 2009)

Now people call me omer(Real name ._.).
What a bore,no nicknames for real for me for ever.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Feb 7, 2009)

My buddies call me "Glowy" or "Paskie"


----------



## The Grey One (Feb 7, 2009)

Jim, Jimmy, Jimbo, Jamie and Wolfie (my friends need to be more original...)


----------



## Mauru (Feb 7, 2009)

I have no nicknames. I always been called by my name.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

i got two new nicks! XD...
General Wolfang (damn , thats what i get for playing too much DMW4...and having a lvl 200 digimon XD)
and Crazy wolf (cause i had a fight yesterday with a weird guy that tried to steal my money and i smashed him...one of my friends was there and just called me that XD)

oh well...more for the colection XD


----------



## Not A Fox (Feb 8, 2009)

I try to make people call me Jude, sometimes.

It doesn't really work as much as I want it to.

For awhile I was in the habit of using "Nobody" for orders at restaurants, since I can't say Fowler well enough for some asshat not to confuse it with Fowar or Foular or Fawldoor or some other bullshit.

Or Jeff, which I also tried to use for when my name had to be called out. Turns out some people don't get that right, either.

I think that's it.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

Either my real name (Krystina), Krys, Spaz, Catgirl(back in middle school), and Sheba. Alot of my friends call me Sheba, fur or no fur.


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 8, 2009)

ive been called Dragon and Dargon(dang ADD husky friend finding dragon mispelled online decides to start using it >.>) lately

and i call one of my friends wolfie and another silleh huskeh sometimes :3


----------



## ale (Feb 9, 2009)

I've picked up a number over the years, but the ones I most often get are Jim, Jaime, Jaime (spanish), Jimbo, Jason, Travis, Scooter, and David.  Nobody ever calls me Hollywood anymore.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no nick names... In life, but online I have Zeraio and Vekar, Vekar since 1998. People never call me they just avoid me since I am political and let them all know it.


----------



## FarrowFox (May 11, 2009)

ive had quite a few
my friends and family call me flash
my friends call me wolfy
i had a girlfriend who only called me wolverine because i have HYOOMUNGAS sideburns

and my other friends call me RETARD XD


----------



## Lukar (May 11, 2009)

- Squeak (I used to be able to make a really high-pitched squeaking noise)
- Reese Cup
- Reese's Pieces

I REALLY despise the last two. -_-


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 11, 2009)

I don't have any.


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 11, 2009)

Doc, Doctor, Commie, and Fag.

If someone called me Twilight I'd punch them in the throat.


----------



## iceprincess7d (May 11, 2009)

Ice, Frosty, Wolf girl, Mack, Makona, Nae, Naeomi, Iceprincess, Mitsuki, and Kenzie are my most used nicknames


----------



## Timmy (May 11, 2009)

Tim, Timmy, Timothy, Monkey and for some reason, Wiggles have all been used for me in the past. Oh and SO many people think I'm either Sam or Tom. Why?


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

per, pelle, pellemannen or frisse


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> Doc, Doctor, Commie, and Fag.
> 
> If someone called me Twilight I'd punch them in the throat.




why?


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't have any.



WHAT?????   that is no good.   Hey everyone lets make some nicknames for greg-the-fox!!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 11, 2009)

frisse said:


> per, pelle, pellemannen or frisse



Lol Frisse...

I'm called Chrissy by my classmates.


----------



## frisse (May 11, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Lol Frisse...
> 
> I'm called Chrissy by my classmates.




why is that lol?


----------



## Kittiara (May 11, 2009)

It's hard to make a nickname of my IRL name that isn't more cumbersome than the name itself.  My dormmates have taken to calling me 'Chinacat', though.


----------



## Russ (May 11, 2009)

The name Russ has become something of a nickname for me though my real name is nowhere near to that.

Hell I even introduced myself as Russ a few times.


----------



## Liam (May 11, 2009)

I have seen many variations of my first name used. And a few of my last from time to time.  Sometimes I can tell who just greeted me from behind from which nickname they used.


----------



## Whitetip (May 11, 2009)

For a while I was called Jar Jar or sometimes Binks due to walking like the star wars character of the same name. But not any more really. Any other nicks I have are just online ones not RL ones.


----------



## Tycho (May 11, 2009)

My nicknames?

"Hey you"
"Asshole"
"MOVE"


----------



## Henk86 (May 11, 2009)

Well my real name is Andy.

Henk is my nickname that my friends at college came up with.

My family used to call me Rew when I was young, since it's the last three letters of Andrew, they don't like calling me Andy.


----------



## Mangasama (May 11, 2009)

I'm usualy called Ace. Long story.


----------



## Bambi (May 11, 2009)

Josh, but most of the people I've known call me Nana.


----------



## Idlewild (May 11, 2009)

My nicknames are Prozac, Smiley, Mel, Melly, Happy Person, and more frequently now Violet. But I'll basically respond to anything if its said in my general direction.


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

Shenz, Shenzi, Meds, Lover, Molly, and Lizard.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Bye my real name......Well, the shortend version of my real name anyway.


----------



## Flux_Morrow (May 11, 2009)

IRL I've got several nicknames, my idiot hick cousins call me "bones" because I'm thin and small; this sweet little mexican lady I worked with for a while called me "pescado". 

IC i'm known as Flux, Ookami, Ooka, or chimerathingy


----------



## Marie (May 11, 2009)

IRL my nicknames are Shan, Shani, Shan-Shan - you know, just shortened versions of my actual name.

Online I tend to go by Marie or Ann-Marie, which is my middle name.


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2009)

Josh, the shortened form of Joshua. 

Wylie, my last name.

And of course with that, Wylie Coyote (pronounced the exact same as Wyle E Coyote).  Because people are so origiginal that they use the same nicknames for 2 straight generations <_<


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2009)

My nickname is Lizard.

Shocking, eh?


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> My nickname is Lizard.
> 
> Shocking, eh?


We have the same nickname :V


----------



## CaptainCool (May 11, 2009)

my family uses to call me "Mathi", a short form for "Mathias".
and i hate it >.> i tried to tell them not to call me that for several years now but i gave up... i got used to it but i still hate it...
another nick i go by is "Appel", my last name. people call me that since first grade. i got used to it and i kinda like it^^ its also my nick on most forums and in most games. my gamertag is just "Apppel" because "Appel" was taken...


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> We have the same nickname :V



Wait, what?


----------



## Gavrill (May 11, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Wait, what?


My little sister's dad calls me Lizard (a play on my real name). Actually her whole family calls me that.


----------



## LizardKing (May 11, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> My little sister's dad calls me Lizard (a play on my real name). Actually her whole family calls me that.



Sounds sexy.


----------



## Ren-Raku (May 11, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm known to my friends as "Ren".



^ This.


----------



## Shino (May 11, 2009)

I've gone by the name Donut since college. And it's a refrence to the RvB char, before you get any ideas.
It got to the point where people I'd been hanging around with for years (no joke) had to stop and ask me what my real name is, because they'd forgotten or never knew.

And I do use my furry name (Shino) whenever in the presence of furries. Which is almost never.

But yeah, it's kinda funny when someone you've been living with for 2 years has to stop and say "What's your name again?"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2009)

Shino said:


> I've gone by the name Donut since college. And it's a refrence to the RvB char, before you get any ideas.
> It got to the point where people I'd been hanging around with for years (no joke) had to stop and ask me what my real name is, because they'd forgotten or never knew.
> 
> And I do use my furry name (Shino) whenever in the presence of furries. Which is almost never.
> ...



I can relate to the part where people forget or never new your real name. Ever since i started school i obtained the nickname Moley. Why?, because i wore classes, was pudgy and had black hair that apperently feels velvety like a moles furcoat. Anyway when i left school there was a few times i had people who were in my year stop me in the street and asked what my real name was cause all they ever had known me by was Moley.


----------



## Erewolf (May 11, 2009)

Ere, Erebear, Erewolf, Kiddo, Woollie, Smez, Smezm, Erin Von Barin (only my mom calls me this 9_9) and idk...There might be more. I get called all of these IRL as well as online. x3


----------



## slydude851 (May 11, 2009)

the asian lol


----------



## Devilot (May 12, 2009)

people call me Markky!
but my real names mark lol


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

Just my first name and "mew" amongst furries ^.^

Me and my friends always call each other sluts though, hehe.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 12, 2009)

Some people call me "Cam", one calls me "atheist".
I hate that kid. :/


----------



## Snack (May 12, 2009)

Oh golly, I seem to have picked up a few nicknames! I must be cool 

Roxy
Damn Hippy
Snackattack
No-Life


----------



## X (May 12, 2009)

rail

shadow


----------



## Seprakarius (May 12, 2009)

Alright, then.

Seprakarius, for one, never gets put out in full. Sep, Seppy, and Karius seem to be the most common names that come out of it. I hear them on occasion from the furs I know outside of the internet, but generally I get my real name used instead.

On occasion, I get references to a certain talking horse or a certain cartoon thrown at me, given my name is Edward. Naturally, that branches off to Ed and Eddie and otherwise, like Mr. E (or Mystery from there).

Then we have circumstantial ones, which often wind up getting sloughed off as quickly as I pick them up. Most of these escape me, though I do remember the students in one class calling me the Dark Lord Edward off of a piece of farce I wrote, and another time when I received the glorious title of Pissfoot II. (The kid had an incontinent dog, and a friend and I were frequent victims. I don't think I need to elaborate further. :/)


----------



## LoinRockerForever (May 12, 2009)

Kijha
(Key-ja)

Yeah I don't know how you get that from john, but I have had it forever.


----------



## JamestheDoc (May 12, 2009)

frisse said:


> why?



Because it happens to be the title of a book (among many) which I hate and despise! D:

Also forgot to mention Jim, Jimmy, and <.< Mercy Killer...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 12, 2009)

Well, what you see is what you get.

I dont really want to tell people my true name, but everyone on alot of Forums call me Dzelda.  In fact searching my name on the Internet Forums finds me hanging out at about 6 other forums, one of which Im a Super Mod on.  Sometimes though Ill be called DZ for short.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 12, 2009)

M'name is Charley ^_^ Of course 3/5 people call me Char-char.  Which got real old, real fast.  My boyfriend calls me Char though  Which is the first time someone has just said Char and I like that name a lot ^_^ He also calls me Kitten and Mon ange.  My friend Mateo calls me Charley-arely


----------



## LeCardt (May 12, 2009)

Helios. And Tiger. And Davey-pants >.>


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 12, 2009)

Ooops!!!!! I forgot Artemis ^_^


----------



## Husky89 (May 12, 2009)

my nickname at my fur parties is sexy husky for some reason and I dont know why and everytime someone needs something they"ll be like go see sexy husky and in the real world my friends call me d rock I've had that one since 9th grade and I stuck with it ever since


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 12, 2009)

About my nicks in real life, hmm:

-*Ale* (pronounced in English as "Ah-lay"): came from my mom, no prob. for me.
-*Dragonxander* (*Dragon* for short): amongst some of my friends, I've already made them aware of my scalesona, & it has got a nice reception overall.

EDIT: I also forgot to mention the following ones:

-*Furrytron:* my brother calls me that in a fruitless effort to strike back at me because I call him "Leotron" (he REALLY hates it).


2ND EDIT: About my internet nicknames, ALL of them were chosen by me.  Here they are:

-*Dragonxander* (& its variants): due to obvious reasons.
-*Lucario Boricua:* originally used as my username for Smash Puerto Rico Forums, it later merged with my PokÃ©sona; therefore becoming a part of my furry fandom public identity.  It does has some intricate meanings to it (I'll share them if someone asks).
-*El Furicua:* I invented it during my fur fandom research month, being a slang made up from "furry" & "boricua" (the national adjective deriving from "BoriquÃ©n", another name used to refer to Puerto Rico).  I decided to use it in furry websites because I can't (& WON'T) decide over just one of my fursonas.  "Furicua" would be an adjective reffering to anything relating what's boricua & what's furry.


----------



## Darkwing (May 12, 2009)

My nicknames?

-Feral Child: What my family calls me because I have wolfish characteristics.

-Skinnyman: What my brother calls me, because I am skinny.

-Patty: Shortened version of my real name.

That is about it


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (May 13, 2009)

I used to be called "Bob dog" by one of my friends in high-school despite the fact that my name is not Robert or anything like it.


----------



## Altera (May 13, 2009)

Variations of my RL name, Number One, Possum (all kids in my family were called possum, except the youngest. She's Koala-baby), The Bus Driver


----------



## Orbyss (May 13, 2009)

Uh, just this one, and 'Hotherym,' but those are more internet monikers.  Despite that, people still call me Orbs in real life.  Hell yeah.

But I also got called 'lumpybuns' tonight by a prospective date.  I think it's love. <3  I can't remember what else he's come up with, except 'sugarshark,' but I like the other one better.


----------



## Seas (May 13, 2009)

My friends and also my classmates used to call me by either my real sur- or forname, or shortened family name, which sounded a bit weird but kindof easy to spell, and later I got called by some people as "Sas" , as in the shortening of the name "Seastalker" I used to use when we played Counterstrike between and during classes...


----------



## xiath (May 13, 2009)

I am mostly know by Cody, my real name. (gasps!  I used my real name on a board, now the evil ninja monkeys from the inter nets will come to my house and rape me!.. <.<)

But when I am called a nick name it is ether code, cod, or coyote.  I ended up with cod because I ripped up a standings sheet from my bowling league (they are not important and are normally thrown out after) and I managed to rip the y out of my name and a friend of mine saw that and thought it was funny. 

Coyote because everyone I work with has cowboy type nick names (blame my boss...  There are only but a small few that know his real name because he just uses his stage name everywhere) and my uncle used to call me that.

Those along with a few rare ones like packiemue and Kermie (as in Kermet [sp?] the frog).  Packiemue because I was carrying a tun of stuff and my little brother pointed at me and said "its Packiemue!!"  when he really ment to say "pack mule"...  Well some of my friends heard that and for a month straght they called me that, now it is only every once in a while.  I got Kermie because I decided to volenteer myself to be hypnotized by a hypnotist at the state fair...  Well, that is all I will say now.


----------



## Mojotaian (May 13, 2009)

I have a few, many are self imposed.

Tom (short for real name, is used as my main name)

MrMojo (yes, there is no space, MrMojo42 for accounts or registers this is my current)

Eldomino (outdated)

Mojotaian (Used for all/most game names where i need to stick to 1 name)(Currently used in Runescape, (if u want add me ) Was used in Anarchy)

Aphistos (True name of the Agra-Nu-Tagresh, he is more of a character but still)

Though... these are only online names... in RL i am just called Tom...


----------



## eternal_flare (May 13, 2009)

It's flare, hope you're satisfied. :3


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 13, 2009)

Most of my mates just call me Zed.


It's a zombie thing.


----------



## Skree (May 13, 2009)

My friends call me Skree or Mellow.


----------



## Icky (May 13, 2009)

Does "Nick" count as a nickname?

I has no other nicknames..


----------



## bozzles (May 13, 2009)

My name is William. People call me Will. Go figure.


----------



## Sam (May 13, 2009)

Black Kid, Chiz, Adamski, Blacky, Bear Paw.....


And...

*sigh*


"Cuddles."


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 14, 2009)

Killer
Killa'
Forest
Pseudo-Canuck
Frodo (long story)
Dexter
Air-bag
Aardvark
Weaselbutt(most recent)
Tackle sack
Punchingbag
Gumdrop
Der
Liebemacher (people couldn't pronounce my previous Steam ID "Der Westlichfuchs")
Brain'd
Bech!
Wangster (I honestly am unsure how I got this, because I'm uber-geeky)


----------



## Yaoumei (May 14, 2009)

Usually people call me by my full name. Sometimes my hubby's family calls me Chris, and my irl friend from first grade's the only one that calls me Krissy.


----------



## Fathergia (May 15, 2009)

Condor,Conrad,and that one weird kid you know the one that went up to you and said "Don't touch my face thats my money maker!" and yeah he just went up and meowed at me!


----------



## Javen (May 15, 2009)

Jav,Javy, Ash,Ashwe or Tribal.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 15, 2009)

Oh I forgot people also call me Chipmunk... don't know why...


----------



## Crimes (May 15, 2009)

IRL - Lacey, Lace, Lay, Slo-mo, Shoe-Lacey, Whore

Online - Crimes, Crimesface, Crimesy, furfag (LOL)


----------



## Emofur (May 15, 2009)

I have gotten most of my friends too call me Panda for some odd reason >.>


----------



## Beta Link (May 15, 2009)

My name's Robert. Most people call me Bobby, while some call me Rob, Bob, or Big Bob. I don't really like that last one, to be honest. :|

Online, I only have one nick: Beta Link. Although, I did register on one now-defunct site as Delta Rinku. Does that count? Probably not.


----------



## Lemoncholic (May 16, 2009)

Jesus - My old haircut
Cerys - Female version of my real name
Big show - Not cause I'm fat believe it or not
Rainbow - Just because I said I liked the shade of purple in her hair ONCE
Ripley - Gamertag and previous obsessions
Skipper - Due to me saying "I like your style" alot


----------



## the_last_centaur (May 16, 2009)

my name has no direct nicknames or short versons of it, so the guys at work just call me "Boss" due to the fact i lead the team of mechanics i work in.

Online everyone calls me "Bazzah"(an aussie contraction of my last name) or "Chip"(long story...)


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

I'm not cool or hip enough to have any nick names so people just call me by my first name, which I'm perfectly fine with.


----------



## Zaraxia (May 16, 2009)

I don't have any actual nicknames, but I'm fine with that. Some times people like to call me Sammy though, which earns them a slap upside the head >=/


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 16, 2009)

Uh...the nick names i have had over the years xD

Link
Hawk & Thomo-Hawk (given to me by my CHemistry teacher due to me wearing glasses and having 'eye sight like a hawk' looking at it now wow he was spot on)
Cardboard (yea....)
Ryuzaki (Im a big Death Note fan)
Ryu
Dark
Links Apprentice (Way to long to discuss xD)
Thomo-san (My Second name mixed with San)
Ginger (Yea i have Ginger hair big whoop)
Bassy (I play bass guitar and this was my nick name when i play)
Kira (Once Again with the Deathnote)
Scotty-G (English Guy gave me this one its shortened of The Scottish Ginger)

And thats about it


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2009)

Dog collar, Wulf (my middle name), DJ, Skit, CrispySkittlez and variations of.


----------



## iamflak (May 17, 2009)

bubu is my only nickname.


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

I get called Dave IRL

Online I get called: Kao, Cobra, Aichi, Aichibo, Dave ^^


----------



## MattyK (May 17, 2009)

Matty, MattyK(Obv.), Mattykins(Blame NF :3) and occasionally "Exterminatus" on Garry's Mod or Facepunch, due to my Affinity for creating WMD's. Not simple double-nukes either, often Planet-killing weapons, or guns of just Insanic Proportions...


----------

